# Victim of road rage stabbing in Sussex was an audaxer



## User (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2015)

That's awful. R.I.P. and condolences to his family.


----------



## jazzkat (19 Jul 2015)

It's an awful story, I hope that the man who is 'helping with their inquiries' is the guy that did it and they throw the book at him.


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Jul 2015)

He was on his way back from helping out at a Club 10 I believe. What a dreadful way to go.


----------



## sidevalve (20 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3805939, member: 45"]Matthew Daley has been charged with murder.[/QUOTE]
BUT he IS NOT guilty !!! Once again we are having trial by media - give out somebody's name and implicate them in a serious crime of which they may or MAY NOT be guilty. Until or IF convicted the identity should not be released. We all seem to be falling into the assumed guilty trap again.


----------



## Origamist (20 Jul 2015)

sidevalve said:


> BUT he IS NOT guilty !!! Once again we are having trial by media - give out somebody's name and implicate them in a serious crime of which they may or MAY NOT be guilty. Until or IF convicted the identity should not be released. *We all seem to be falling into the assumed guilty trap again*.


 
No, "WE" don't.

RIP Don Lock.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (25 Jul 2015)

I regularly cycle past the spot where it happened as I live just down the road. Nothing ever happens like this round here which makes it even more shocking. Condolences to his poor family. RIP Don Lock.


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Jul 2015)

sidevalve said:


> BUT he IS NOT guilty !!! Once again we are having trial by media - give out somebody's name and implicate them in a serious crime of which they may or MAY NOT be guilty. Until or IF convicted the identity should not be released. We all seem to be falling into the assumed guilty trap again.



In fairness, the other side is that our courts are public - anyone can walk into that hearing and hear the accused's name, so why not name the person charged? User didn't mention anything about guilt and neither has anyone else.


----------



## Bonus (1 Aug 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> I regularly cycle past the spot where it happened as I live just down the road. Nothing ever happens like this round here which makes it even more shocking. Condolences to his poor family. RIP Don Lock.



Terrible story. I used to live in Worthing. Whereabouts did it happen?


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (1 Aug 2015)

Bonus said:


> Terrible story. I used to live in Worthing. Whereabouts did it happen?


I believe it was on the A24 as you head north out of Findon near the garden centre on the left..


----------



## Bonus (1 Aug 2015)

OK I know where you mean. Thanks.


----------



## mmmmartin (3 Aug 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Until or IF convicted the identity should not be released.


Nonsense. Locking someone up and charging them with a crime then not releasing their name is what fascist dictatorships, and Russia, do.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (5 Aug 2015)

There is a procession planned on the day of Don Lock's funeral. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-33774852


----------



## Bonus (5 Aug 2015)

Unfortunately the procession will have to go along the same road that the incident took place on if they are going to Worthing crematorium.

Hope the family manage.
Thoughts with them :-(


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2015)

Touching tribute to him today.









http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/aug/12/cyclists-funeral-road-rage-don-lock-worthing


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> I regularly cycle past the spot where it happened as I live just down the road. Nothing ever happens like this round here which makes it even more shocking. Condolences to his poor family. RIP Don Lock.


.

. We hear it all the time when people are murdered in "quiet towns and villages". 
Nothing ever happens like a stabbing to death in most places, they don't have to be quiet towns and villages.


----------

